

Creating a portable demo environment to showcase MFA on a Windows 8 tablet - matthiasb
http://blogs.technet.com/b/tlgs/archive/2012/06/19/guest-post-creating-a-portable-demonstration-environment-to-showcase-gemalto-s-otp-windows-logon-with-directaccess-on-a-windows-8-tablet.aspx

======
biglemmy
Multi-factor authentication is needed more than ever. With security breaches
ranging from bank accounts to unauthorized access for viewing secure
documentation, stronger security rules should be of importance. With the
majority of corporate users on a Microsoft platform, the Windows8 platform
will serve as a springboard for security awareness.

